# Weeaboos blow.



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

x


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

I like Japan but coz i love Ninjas and my two fave characters are from there.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Ah, yeah, weeaboos. I get where you're coming from. I remember the weeaboos in my middle school/high school classes who evolved onto being the same weebs in college. I feel second-hand embarrassment for them.

I remember back in like eighth grade I was acquaintances with this white girl who pretended to be Japanese for some ungodly reason. She used to come into school with naruto pictures all over her binder, and she would make up things like how her grandpa was part Japanese while she was whiter than a glass of milk served with white bread.

I've never been to a con before, but I hear the weeaboos there are atrocious. As in, they'll tackle you, or hug you, or other means of unwanted physical contact. Also the majority of them are obese and smell bad from what I've seen/heard about.

At least the people I know who like anime actually like decent ****. Anyway, I'm more into games rather than anime, and I appreciate Japanese culture other than its anime/manga stereotype. I just hate how weeaboos create a stereotype for people who enjoy anime such as myself, and other people who are pretty relaxed about it and only see it as a mean of entertainment. I think it hurts more of a European-American/white culture though considering that I haven't seen an Asian weeaboo before, anyway.

Here's a prime example of your average weeb. I'm laughing.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I know what you're talking about and I've certainly seen my fair share of them in high school and a little in college. But what about us rare non-white Japanophiles? :b

I find it interesting that a large disproportionate number of white folks (vs. other races/ethnicities) are so into Japanese soft/pop culture that we have such words like weaboo and wapanese. 

My own ethnicity is really super damn proud of and into their own culture, especially since the vast majority are still 1st or 2nd generation immigrants (I'm 1st generation). But I am not like them and an outcast because of it. I guess as we get more assimilated in the future like whites have, we'll start looking into other cultures as well.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

this thread brings me back to when i was a freshman in college and a white girl in a naruto shirt corrected me mid-class on my pronunciation of the word 'karate'. i told her later that a. ive lived in osaka b. if i had said it her way then nobody in that class would have understood me. she got all excited when i told her those things because she had never been to japan and had a lot of questions.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Weeaboos? Never heard the term before.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Come to think of it, I've never seen another ethnic/racial group besides white people accused of being weeaboos. I'm guessing if you're Asian, it's a free pass? Same with African-Americans, or other said 'minorities'. 

I don't know. I'm half white and I was never called anything derogatory for liking anime unlike my friends, even though I look more Caucasian than Native. Maybe because I wasn't a boisterous, annoying moron about it. :roll


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Victini said:


> Come to think of it, I've never seen another ethnic/racial group besides white people accused of being weeaboos. I'm guessing if you're Asian, it's a free pass? Same with African-Americans, or other said 'minorities'.
> 
> I don't know. I'm half white and I was never called anything derogatory for liking anime unlike my friends, even though I look more Caucasian than Native. Maybe because I wasn't a boisterous, annoying moron about it. :roll


ive met non-caucasians (chinese, koreans) that are also obsessed with everything japan and they are equally annoying. i had a coworker in china once who would say 'itadakimasu' at every lunch even though we were a table of 100% chinese people. eye rolls and snide jokes always ensued.


----------



## Nikabar (Dec 16, 2005)

The word weeaboo is thrown around to much,on the internet nowadays.Some people will start shouting weeaboo if you even like anything,even remotly japanese.I been called weeaboo before because I like to play jrpg,though i'm not even into Anime.You can like certain japanese things and not be a weeaboo. 

Basically I think, weeaboos take things just that step too far, and it’s usually into the realm of creepy or randomly use Japanese words for no other reason than they think it makes them sound cool.Those kinds of things.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yo,

One thing I noticed in high school, one BIG thing, is that it's not really like you see in movies or on tv. The cliques are not really set on a hierarchy. It has to do with interests. You say you were into Japanese culture, but not anime and manga and ****. Well, then you weren't much of a weabo so much as you were simply interested in Japan. There is a difference. I know this cause I had a similar experience. Weabos seemed to hate me, but some of the jocks/preps really looked out for me, though we weren't really friends.

Just wondering, what other cliques did you hang with? There were surely goths/scene kids and they always seem pretty chill.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never met a weeaboo I could get along with. The ones I've had the displeasure of conversing with were either severely autistic (like the guy who'd watch hentai under a blanket while beating off on the loveseat with EVERYONE ELSE RIGHT THERE because we all had to sleep in the same damn room) or generally gross as all hell (the guy I've seen around my college who otherwise_ looks_ like an average (albeit fit) dude, but actually obsesses over anime and anime girls and naked anime girls, with said naked anime girls plastered all over his Facebook).

I think it's the anime/manga that breeds weirdos, not the general Japanese culture.


----------

